# What Verizon Cellphone would you recommend?



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

My Verizon contract is up and I desperately want to get rid of my Motorola Razr which I've hated for 2 years.  If I had done some due diligence before I bought the Razr last time instead of going for the cute pink phone I would have found that this phone does not hold a charge for very long (went through 3 batteries in 2 years). My sister and daughter have the same problem with their Razr.  No more Motorola ever.  I always had luck with LG phones in the past and am wondering about the Env3.  
I love Verizon so I'm not looking for another vender's phone no matter how good it is. 
If you have the Env3 can you let me know how you like it.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I had the G'Z One Boulder phone (in orange).  It was a great phone.  Yesterday, I switched it out for the LG enV Touch phone.  So far, it's been really nice.  Takes some getting use to, but I'm liking it.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

So is the LG touch like an iphone where you can download apps to it?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I believe Blackberry is Verizon's equivalent for the iphone.  My husband has one but I don't.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Wait a bit.  The Palm Pre should be coming out soonish and I am -betting- Verizon gets the iphone first quarter of 2010.  I am desperate to replace mine too, but it's a nice phone.  I've liked my LG Voyager, but I really want an iphone and if not that a Palm Pre.  It all depends on if AT&T cons Apple into signing on for another contract.  They'd be stupid to do that.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I got the Env Touch about a month ago and my daughter and husband got the Env 3. They both love theirs and I also love mine. They are quite a bit alike in features. The Touch has a few more features but the main difference is the touch screen. Before we bought ours I read a lot of reviews online. It will just come down to what features you want and if you want a touch screen or not. Good luck!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments.  I went to the verizon store today to check them all out.  I think the Env3 is the one I will go with.  I'm not sure I'd like the touch screen although I have thought about waiting to see if they come out with the iphone.  Ithink I'm going to sign a one year contract instead of two so then I can get an iphone if Verizon gets the contract in 2010.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I know you said verizon but really I can't imagine having anything but an iphone.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend Verizon at all.  You see all those people in the commercial, but they are city folk.  In the country, they are not always around and when do you most need a cell phone?  When you are stranded in the middle of nowhere.  I think Sprint has better coverage and of course, you would want one with a full QWERTY keyboard if you are a big texter, something like a Rumor maybe.  Beryl


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

We have blackberry Storms.  I am in the process of trying to trade my Storm (a bit too big for my hands) in on a enV3 or the Curve...  I personally love the enV3 except for the fact it doesn't have the email like bbs... (I know, I got spoiled).  The touch seems like it's a bit bigger & I prefer smaller phones.  
  We live in a Very rural area & seem to have good coverage, although spotty at times.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I had the original enV.  Loved that phone.  But then I decided I needed a pda phone and haven't looked back 

I'm waiting for the Touch Pro 2 to come out.  Should (hopefully) be this month.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I am very happy with Verizon and everybody I know has it so I use very few minutes.  They told me the env3 does have unlimited email (sending and receiving) for $5 a month. It also has the qwerty keyboard.  I have 2 weeks to make up my mind but I'm stillleaning toward the env3 right now.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been with verizon for about 10 yrs now.  I have had great service with them.  I do live within the city limits but when I travel, it's always worked for me.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I travel a lot and have never had a dropped call or had trouble with reception with Verizon..  My problem has been with the Razr phone itself.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I had one of the first generation Razor's back in 2005.  I had some trouble with that phone.  I have had really good luck with LG phones.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I always had LG phones with no problems.  I went for the cute pink razr last time and I'll never go for just cute again!  I learned my lesson.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

We both have Blackberries.  Love 'em.  And when Verizon gets the iphone I imagine we'll stick with our Berries.  I like the keyboard that's not a touch keyboard and love that Apple doesn't control what apps are available like they do with the iphone.

Now if there were just a Kindle app for the Blackberry...

Our DD has a Razor and it's a piece of junk.  I imagine whatever you get will be an improvement.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

The BlackBerry equivalent to the iPhone would probably be the Storm, which I have and Verizon carries. I've been really happy with mine but some people haven't been as happy.
If you're looking for a full featured PDA you might want to look at the BlackBerry Bold, which I've heard great things about.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't blackberries require additional $40-$70 blackberry plans on top of normal calling plans though?  I know they used to when I worked for Sprint.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

With any phones that do anything besides make phone calls and texting, you'll need data plans. But these can be pretty manageable depending on how extensive your usage.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I just went through the changing phones thing recently.  I also have Verizon, and the coverage has rarely let me down no matter where I am.  The only thing I would caution you about is the fact that your old phone closed, and couldn't dial on its own (which is a good thing).  I switched to the env2, and even though it wasn't a touch, it had a habit of calling people while in my bag, or pocket.  All you had to do to unlock the phone was touch the OK button, and not very hard.  This is also the major problem I've heard about with touch screens, "something" rubs against it, and its calling whoever it wants to.  For some reason, my env2 kept dialing Hubbies ex-wife .  So I've changed to another phone that actually closes.  I got the Alias2 which has eink technology.  It is a little slow, (has Lag, according to my 17yr old son) but not enough to bother me yet.  I've only had it a couple of weeks, but I like it, I'm hoping with the e ink it might get a kindle app., or something.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I have yet to have a phone that doesn't dial people and I almost always get a flip or clamshell type.  I guess I'm just cursed.  I got the Voyager thinking I finally had a phone that wouldn't call people on its own... and it has managed to do it while sitting on my desk somehow.  I just don't get it.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

My booty makes more calls should on its own LOL (OK that sounds bad but you know what I mean  ).  Either while sitting/moving or the dreaded bluetooth dial, where my headset button is pressed in some fashion.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> They told me the env3 does have unlimited email (sending and receiving) for $5 a month.


Be very careful of this -- I suspect this may actually be $5.00 a month PLUS DATA CHARGES -- which is charged at $1.99/MB.

It all depends upon which plan you are on, of course, but, _as I understand it_, the e-mail app doesn't include the data charges. You may have a VCAST plan or a select plan that does cover the unlimited data charges but just the $5 a month for the e-mail app, in and of itself, doesn't get you unlimited e-mail....


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Be very careful of this -- I suspect this may actually be $5.00 a month PLUS DATA CHARGES -- which is charged at $1.99/MB.
> 
> It all depends upon which plan you are on, of course, but, _as I understand it_, the e-mail app doesn't include the data charges. You may have a VCAST plan or a select plan that does cover the unlimited data charges but just the $5 a month for the e-mail app, in and of itself, doesn't get you unlimited e-mail....


Hmmm. I don't have a vcast plan so thanks for telling me about these data charges. I will add this to my list of questions.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I have been reading on the Verizon site and am completely confused - I was thinking about getting a phone that had web access on it -- is that possible and about what does the monthly charge run for this -- And if anyone has it do you use it enough to make it really worth while??


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I never thought I needed a phone with web access and then I got one. Yeah, I _need _ it. I can't live without it. There are so many advantages of having email and internet on my phone.

So if you don't want to start an expensive need, don't get it. But if you want the ease of checking the news, the stock market, movie times, restaurant reviews/menus/addresses, and on and on and on - don't get it!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> I just went through the changing phones thing recently. I also have Verizon, and the coverage has rarely let me down no matter where I am. The only thing I would caution you about is the fact that your old phone closed, and couldn't dial on its own (which is a good thing). I switched to the env2, and even though it wasn't a touch, it had a habit of calling people while in my bag, or pocket. All you had to do to unlock the phone was touch the OK button, and not very hard. This is also the major problem I've heard about with touch screens, "something" rubs against it, and its calling whoever it wants to. .


This isn't a problem on the iphone, which is all touch screen. You have to press a button that is recessed and slide a bar on the touch screen. Mine has never been able to get itself on the home screen let alone call someone or open an app.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I think we live in the same area, Cowgirl and we will be leaving T-Mobile as soon as our contract is up in Nov (as I mentioned in another thread) - not soon enough!!!  Everyone here in the Valley that has Verizon has been very happy and with their plans I doubt we will end up using minutes to talk to family members.

I currently have a Blackberry Curve and love it, but I always look for the next best thing.  So, I'll be checking out this thread to find my next thing!  Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

F1...Yes I live in Gilbert and have never had a problem with verizon.  I've gone to the verizon store 3 times this week to check out various phones so on 8/26 when my contrct is up I've done my homework.  I am 99% sure I'm going with the Env3 by LG.  I also found out that Costco carries this phone so I'll probably get it there because you get the free phone charger through them.  My husband has the blackberry but it feels too wide for my hands and just doesn't feel right otherwise I love the features of that phone.  
Did you see the thread about a Phoenix hookup sometime in August with other kindlers?  I don't think they picked a date or place yet but you can weigh in on the thread.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I never thought I needed a phone with web access and then I got one. Yeah, I _need _ it. I can't live without it. There are so many advantages of having email and internet on my phone.
> 
> So if you don't want to start an expensive need, don't get it. But if you want the ease of checking the news, the stock market, movie times, restaurant reviews/menus/addresses, and on and on and on - don't get it!


ditto.  I use the internet on my phone every day. But it is expensive. If you do end up getting the internet on your phone, get the unlimited package. They did sell a per kmb data plan that looks enticing, but is a bad idea because there are times that the phone dials the internet and you think the connection is off but it really isn't. The data plan I have is an additional $30/month above and beyond the calling plan. That is email and web for smartphone.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I figured that one out yesterday when I was going over the various plans.  Right now I have the basic 700 minutes and because everybody I know has verizon I've never even come close to going over the minutes.  I rarely text but I think I will once I have the qwerty keyboard.  I just hate having to use the number pad.  I live for my email so I'll bite the bullet and pay for the unlimited package.  Will I also be able to see my facebook page?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I figured that one out yesterday when I was going over the various plans. Right now I have the basic 700 minutes and because everybody I know has verizon I've never even come close to going over the minutes. I rarely text but I think I will once I have the qwerty keyboard. I just hate having to use the number pad. I live for my email so I'll bite the bullet and pay for the unlimited package. Will I also be able to see my facebook page?


If you get an iphone you will!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

My Storm, and I'm pretty sure the Bold and the Tour will do as well. Without the number pad of course.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

No to AT&T so the iphone is not a consideration.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> No to AT&T so the iphone is not a consideration.


That's where we are too but I don't know if I'll get an iphone when Verizon eventually supports them because I love my BB.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> F1...Yes I live in Gilbert and have never had a problem with verizon. I've gone to the verizon store 3 times this week to check out various phones so on 8/26 when my contrct is up I've done my homework. I am 99% sure I'm going with the Env3 by LG. I also found out that Costco carries this phone so I'll probably get it there because you get the free phone charger through them. My husband has the blackberry but it feels too wide for my hands and just doesn't feel right otherwise I love the features of that phone.
> Did you see the thread about a Phoenix hookup sometime in August with other kindlers? I don't think they picked a date or place yet but you can weigh in on the thread.


That was the reason why I gave my husband the Pearl and I got a Curve - it didn't feel right in my hand (smaller though than my first Blackberry). I was actually getting thumb cramps on both hands from testing on the Pearl. Have you also checked out Amazon for a phone deal? I got my original BB through them and it was a sweet deal, better than Costco or T-Mobile.

Yes, I out my 2 cents in for the Phoenix meet-up. Hopefully we can meet somewhere central.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> My Storm, and I'm pretty sure the Bold and the Tour will do as well. Without the number pad of course.


What are the main differences between these Blackberry models? just off the top of your head - or I could do some comparisons, myself.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Well the Storm is meant to be more like an iPhone, although it's lacking in some departments and better in others. The other two are meant to be more standard Blackberry Smartphones with decent multimedia capabilities. To be honest, the differences are probably few and they run on the same O.S., so if you don't want the bleeding edge in smart phones I think that you'll find the Bold or Tour very stable.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for that.  I can't wait for Nov to roll around a we are able to make the switch!!!


----------

